

The Book "A=B" - now downloadable - ColinWright
http://www.math.upenn.edu/~wilf/AeqB.html

======
monochromatic
This is worth reading for anyone who has even a passing interest in how "real"
math is done. But it's hardly a new development that the book is available
online... that web page has been up since at least 2008.

~~~
impendia
I don't know what you mean by "real math"... but Doron Zeilberger is a
contrarian and their approach is quite different than that of most working
mathematicians.

That said, the book is wildly original, absolutely brilliant, and much more
accessible than most current math research.

~~~
monochromatic
I guess what I meant is something more serious than what most people have been
exposed to. I didn't mean to imply that Zeilberger takes the same approach as
other working mathematicians.

I agree though that his work tends to be more accessible. Another very
accessible paper by one of the co-authors here, Herbert Wilf, is worth
mentioning:
[http://www.math.clemson.edu/~calkin/Papers/calkin_wilf_recou...](http://www.math.clemson.edu/~calkin/Papers/calkin_wilf_recounting_rationals.pdf)

------
raymondh
FWIW, I have the printed version and it is one of the most beautiful books I
own. Both the content and production quality are first-rate.

------
ott2
This is a great book but it has been downloadable since 2007, if not earlier.

------
ctdonath
Do wish the first page was the title page (instead of "intentionally left
blank") as iBooks and other e-readers render the first page as the file's
icon.

------
impendia
Also, for more excellent writing by Zeilberger, try this:

<http://math.rejecta.org/vol1-num1/10-17>

Be sure to scroll through until you find the Narrow-Minded and Ignorant
Referee's Report.

~~~
tzs
His "opinions" page, <http://www.math.rutgers.edu/~zeilberg/OPINIONS.html> ,
is full of interesting reading.

~~~
crasshopper
When you say "interesting", do you mean that in a way that mocks Zeilberger,
or is sympathetic to him?

~~~
tzs
I simply mean it in the sense of the dictionary definition:

    
    
       interesting |ˈint(ə)ristiNG, ˈintəˌrestiNG|
       adjective
       
       arousing curiosity or interest; holding or catching the
       attention: an interesting debate | it will be very
       interesting to see what they come up with.
    

The man writes on a variety of topics, and whether one agrees with his
opinions or thinks they are weird (or both!), one should find them to arouse
curiosity, and catch and hold ones attention--and hence they are
"interesting".

------
muyuu
Any reviews?

